# Am I being too impatient about feeling right?



## LN_1963 (Jun 23, 2015)

Good morning all-- I just underwent a total thyroidectomy on Thursday. The surgery part I have to say I am doing really well... the pain didn't last long, the incision looks good and my neck is healing fast.

I am struggling a bit though at feeling right. Maybe it is too soon (5 days post surgery).

At first I clearly had a calcium crash.. so more tums for me. That made it better (the complete fogginess and the jitters are gone). I also realized that I accidentally was taking my synthroid too close to my calcium and so today I spaced it more.

I feel a bit less wierd each day but not 100% right yet at this point. I have been sleeping ALOT (at least for me) and I still feel a bit sluggish compared to my normal self. I have a follow up with the surgeon next week as well as my first Endo appointment. I will find out then if I need to do RAI-- the surgeon suspected I will, saying the lymph nodes under the thyroid looked enflamed and not right.

Am I being too impatient about feeling good yet?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

In short?

YES!

Andros told me to think in terms of about 18 months before everything was regulated and I was feeling like myself again. She was right, almost to the day.

The hormonal ups and downs of surgery is tough, as is the lingering effects of anesthesia. You don't even know if you are on the right dose of meds yet (which should take 6 weeks) AND things could get shaken up again if you have RAI.

Go ahead and sleep. Don't feel guilty. Your body is healing.


----------



## LN_1963 (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks Joplin-- I am oh so very impatient! I have 5 kids (teens) and a demanding full time job. So being 'down' is not in my vocabulary LOL. I never really thought about lingering effects of anesthesia, I just figured I should be over it by now! :sick0012:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

We all can appreciate the need to feel better! (FIVE KIDS!!! Holy cow -- you do have a busy life!)

Anesthesia can really knock you down for a while. My thyroid surgery was about three and a half hours -- that's a lot of drugs your body as to process. For that reason alone, my doctor made me take two weeks off work, even though I have an easy desk job.


----------



## LN_1963 (Jun 23, 2015)

Yep-- FIVE, and amazingly enough having a house full of teenagers is not any less needy than a house full of toddlers-- go figure. :sad0049:

My surgery was about 2 hours and yeah you are right that is alot on the body. I was so glad the pain subsided fairly quickly because one dose of percecet was WAY more than enough for me. I am fortunate that I can work at home, so I am doing that... but even then I am not doing the hours I normally would do. Thanks for the reality check-- I am more worried about feeling ok long term than anything if you KWIM


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

In the grand scheme of thyroid things, 5 days is nothing, lol! I didn't start feeling normal-ish until about 2 weeks after surgery. It may be an "easy" surgery to recover from, but your body was still pumped full of anesthesia, cut open and messed around with. Plus, you're missing a body part now. You have to give your body time to recover and not push yourself more than you have to. Make those kiddos cater to you, for a change! :tongue0013:


----------



## LN_1963 (Jun 23, 2015)

Oh yes Jenny v-- my husband is after them to get a grip! That is a job in itself-- thanks


----------

